# worm harness?



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

Decided to start tying my own. Any tips or tricks would be helpful. it looks simple enough but im sure i am over simplifying it. First what size and type hooks are typical, if running doubles should they be the same size. second what type and how many beads to use. Just starting to do some recon and getting more and more ideas and questions.. THANKS

MAC


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd start by searching the countless threads that have been posted previously. Everything you need to know is already on the site, just dig for it.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been tying my own harnesses for several years now and I first started with a kit that northland tackle had out for about $12. It worked ok but I found that buying the pieces separate seems more rewarding. I use a 15-20lb leader made from berkly big game. Generally due to the durability and abraision resistance. You could probably get away with 12lb. But you might find more chafing from the clevis. Also more twist up. Hooks I like a size 6-10 octopus depending on bait. I use marti gras beads usually also find some that are smaller and use in combination. Try to find the interchangeable plastic clevises in the larger size. These seem to chafe the line less as well as make it easier to make combos and change presentation without re-rigging. Now the tying process I start with the hooks first. I will use a palamar knot and leave a long tag end to tie the second hook. Then follow up with beads. I will try and match the length of the blade with the amount of beads lined up. The loop knot is a simple end over end knot x3. ( make loop and wrap through three times and pull tight). Well that's how I do it. The best of luck to you and I hope I was some help.

promag


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

Great advice thanks promag, i have been doing some lookin around and think im going to just by pieces not kits. The quick change clevis is it durable for many changes? There tends to many opinions on lbs test..

Thanks MAC


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

See if this helps at all. 


http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_...=Fishstixpromotions&v=Rw0MYfxt5u8&view=videos


----------

